# Armstrong to return, seek 8th Tour victory



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

*



Armstrong to return, seek 8th Tour victory

Click to expand...

*


> *7-time champion will be 37 years old during race next summer in France*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From:
http://nbcsports.msnbc.com/id/26609987/​ 

I heard this rumor floating around the other day but now it's confirmed. The Tour will be relevent once again in the USA and gives the French press yet another to trash Lance.​ 
Only bad thing- I live in Austin and the amount of inspired obese people will be chugging around the streets wearing yellow. Sorta just kidding as I think it's great that it inspires them to get in better shape but they do get in the way.​


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Good for Lance but let's hope that this isn't a Jordan with the Wizards type of return.

On a side note, I almost hit Lance one time when he was riding his bike.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

MLS said:


> On a side note, I almost hit Lance one time when he was riding his bike.



Is that serious?!? :laugh:​


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

It really is. It was when they were building his bike shop and I was driving near 4th and Nueces and he rode his bike right in front of me as I was driving, somehow he didn't see me I guess.


----------

